# Another incredible MattD creation



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

I am a taxidermist and I want to take my trophies to Matt! He is the best of the best. When I get the time I am taking his finish class to hopefully take my work to the next level. You not only shot a great bear, you got a piece of art


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I don't normally like half size mounts but Matt does amazing work. Looks great


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Wow John, I get on here and really don't know what to say for once!(LOL) Thank you for the kind words, and I am very glad to see you are happy with the finished piece. Obviously he made it home safe and you have him set up, thank you for choosing me to do the work and I hope you keep me in mind for future work. Thank you for all the kind words guys!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Good job Matt, and congrats on a great trophy harjo02. It looks great.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

VERY NICELY DONE :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice mount!


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that is what REALLY GOOD taxidermy looks like!!!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just checked out his site and I am impressed. Very creative!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the comments guys, I appreciate it. Knighty, I do alot of out of state work to and if you have any questions, just shoot me an e-mail and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

MattD has to be one of the beat around... Great looking bear


----------

